# Best bait for Pink Salmon?



## mloveless (Oct 4, 2010)

I am taking my son Fishing this weekend at St. Mary's River. We are using Typical Rod and Reel (No Fly Fishing)

I am asking anyone their option of the following:

Q: What is the best test line strength to use?

Q: What is the best bait to use?

Any other tips you might know....

Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks in advance...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Good Luck. I think most of the spawners are either dead or dying off by now but it was a late run this year and you might just get into some. I know that there are some steelhead and kings and coho salmon around yet. I would use 6 pound test line and small spoons with orange or red on them.


----------



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

Small KO wobbles or spinners, flo red, pink, or orange seem best but i havent been up there in quite a few years.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah pinks are early runners I believe. Try drifting spawn (bobber or egg drop sinker) with just enough weight to be able to cast and still move down the current. Natural presentation is key! Good luck to you. Also fish deeper holes during daylight and shallow runs before dawn or after dusk.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Brightly colored yarn flies, preferably with two colors. Chartreuse and bright pink usually did the trick for me, when I fished for them. They were all over it.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Pinks are Long gone up here.... Maybe you'll find one late dead one... You should focus more on steel...
Goodluck


----------

